# Blanche et Certi



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

suite à une question sur le forum Italien Français, j'ai été amené à m'intéresser à un mot (ou nom) utilisé par les auteurs de Lara Fabian dans le texte "Rio" : 

Vert Tijuca
Bleu nuit bossa
Jaune Copacabana
Blanche et Certi

Je ne trouve nulle part d'explication pour ce mot, "Certi". L'un d'entre vous serait-il plus inspiré?


----------



## pointvirgule

Salut Mv. Euhhh.. une hypothèse : _serti_, car cette strophe énumère les couleurs du drapeau brésilien, où figure un ciel serti d'étoiles ?
Ça m'intrigue, je poursuis les recherches...

Ajout – Je vois dans Italiano-Français que tu avais eu la même idée. Je jure que je n'avais pas vu l'autre fil.


----------



## Michelvar

Ben oui, ça semble le plus cohérent, mais quand même, l'intégralité des sites de paroles se tromperaient sans que les auteurs se manifestent? Je ne dispose pas de l'album, je ne sais même pas si les paroles officielles sont dedans.


----------



## SergueiL

Au vu de l'approximation avec laquelle les paroles de cette chanson ont été écrites :

_tu es de *celles* qui(…) *bat *
au rythme de la samba _

ou 

_il veille *en* toi_

 votre interprétation tient la route, la phrase en question serait à comprendre : "(ton drapeau) *serti* (constellé) d'étoiles *blanches*".

Sinon il faudrait peut-être migrer sur le forum portugais, on se sait jamais.


----------



## Michelvar

Merci à tous les deux, en tout cas, pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nanon

Blanche et *sertie*, il me semble (bon, quoique... vert Tijuca). Sertir voulant dire aussi enchâsser, cercler, entourer, je pense, sur le drapeau, au bandeau où s'inscrit la devise brésilienne. 
Je serais bien en peine,  Michelvar, de te recommander un site fiable pour ces paroles. De plus,  il faudrait partir du principe que les auteurs ont toujours une orthographe correcte ; or, ce n'est pas acquis d'avance...
Sinon, pour le forum portugais, tu peux venir, on est toujours contents de voir d'autres paires linguistiques que portugais-anglais . Mais n'étant pas sûre du texte français de départ, j'aime autant répondre ici.


----------



## Michelvar

Merci Nanon


----------



## Roméo31

Rio de Janeiro est une ville blanche, si je ne m'abuse ; "certi" fait penser au mot homophone "sertie" (cf. le message n° 4 à propos des approximations graphiques des paroles de la chanson) ; et des sites concernant Rio évoquent "la ville merveilleuse" (surnom de Rio)  "sertie", par ex. celui-ci, "dans l'une des plus belles baies du monde..."

Il est intéressant aussi de voir la photo de Rio (sur un montage photo d'Angelsissi, surYouTube) quand les paroles en question sont chantées...
http://www.easyvoyage.com/reportage/rio-la-ville-merveilleuse-12

C'est une piste...


----------



## Nanon

Rio est qualifiée de "ville merveilleuse" depuis longtemps : la chanson qui l'a ainsi baptisée date de 1935. Mais les auteurs des paroles de Lara Fabian ne seront peut-être pas remontés aussi loin dans les sources !


----------



## Roméo31

Ben, Rio de Janeiro se nomme ainsi encore de nos jours ! De plus, mes arguments principaux sont les autres.

Bonne nuit Manon !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aah la fascination exercée par les paroles des chansons...
Ma plus grosse interrogation, au sujet de _Rio_ de Lara Fabian, concernerait plutôt le premier couplet, retranscrit parfois comme





> Libre et rebelle
> Tu es de celles
> Qui dansent et bats
> Au rythme de la samba


Et parfois aussi comme





> Libre et rebelle
> Tu es de celle
> Qui danse et bat
> Au rythme de la samba


Comme dirait un chroniqueur de D8, j'ai mal à mon Bescherelle !
Sur _Blanche et Certi_ : en écoutant le passage en question on entend distinctement (je pense) _blanche et *fertile*_.


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai mis mon sonotone ; j'ai écouté (et pas seulement sur YT) plusieurs versions chantées par des chanteurs professionnels ; j'ai toujours entendu [sɛrti] et jamais [fɛrtil] !


----------



## Nanon

Roméo ayant aimablement ouvert un fil dans le forum portugais, je vous en copie ici le lien. J'ai fait de même en sens inverse. Sauf que pour le moment, on tombe sur un os. Ce site brésilien de paroles de chansons n'a tout simplement pas traduit « Certi ». 
Dans l'hypothèse où il s'agirait d'un nom propre, qui sait si un Carioca « de souche » aura une illumination...


----------



## Roméo31

Dans les paroles officielles, "Certi" n'est pas traduit non plus...

http://www.paroles-musique.com/paroles-Lara_Fabian-Rio-lyrics,p2410


----------



## Nanon

Une petite synthèse des débats ouverts dans le forum portugais :


« Certi » n'évoque rien, notamment pas à Rio, et ne correspond pas à un toponyme 
On me demande également si « certi » correspond à quelque chose en français. Autrement dit, on tourne en rond . Et on en revient à « serti(e) ». 
Autrement dit, tout porte à croire qu'une faute de français a été commise. Est-ce par les sites de paroles ? Le mystère reste entier.


----------



## Michelvar

Merci à tous pour vos recherches.


----------



## tilt

Est-ce que quelque chose comme "checerti" évoquerait davantage de choses aux Brésiliens ?

Parce qu'en toute logique, après _vert_, _bleu _et _jaune_, on devrait avoir _blanc_ et pas _blanche_.


----------



## Michelvar

tilt said:


> Parce qu'en toute logique, après _vert_, _bleu _et _jaune_, on devrait avoir _blanc_ et pas _blanche_.



Sauf si c'est effectivement une référence aux étoiles serties sur le drapeau. Mais dans ce cas se pose le problème du pluriel.

Globalement c'est quand même un peu écrit avec les pieds, il faut bien l'avouer.


----------



## Nanon

Michelvar said:


> Globalement c'est quand même un peu écrit avec les pieds, il faut bien l'avouer.


Voire même _« écrit aux toilettes avant d'entrer en scène »_ (© un auditeur peu charitable). Pourtant, comme la maison ne recule devant aucun sacrifice, nous avons conduit nos recherches de la façon la plus scientifique qui soit. Plusieurs enregistrements de ladite chanson ont été entendus. Résultat : les deux paires d'oreilles entendent [blɑ̃ʃesɛʁti]. Ni _« blanche et sortie »_, ni _« blanche assortie »,_ ni _« blanche et sertão »_, ni _« blanche et verdie »_, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre. Tout au plus est-il possible d'entendre _« blanche et ferti(le) »_ sur un des enregistrements (zozotement ou problème de qualité sonore ?). 



tilt said:


> Est-ce que quelque chose comme "checerti" évoquerait davantage de choses aux Brésiliens ?


Quelque chose comme  _« Checerti »_ n'évoque rien sur le plan de Rio. _« Certi » _tout court laisse supposer, au mieux, un mot abrégé, dont l'équivalent en français serait _certi...ficat_ ou _certi...tude_ (voir l'intervention de Guigo dans le forum portugais). 

Une hypothèse que je pense valable est celle-ci : les auteurs ont cru entendre quelque chose (quoi ? le mystère reste entier) qui n'a rien à voir avec un endroit de Rio ni avec la blancheur. Involontairement, ils ont déformé ce qu'ils ont entendu. J'en veux pour preuve une autre inexactitude : la baie de Guanabara, à Rio, apparaît dans les paroles comme _« Guanahara »_. Serait-ce un joyeux mélange de _Guanabara _et de la célèbre chanson cubaine _« Guajira, Guantanamera » _ ? En tout cas, Lara Fabian prononce le h de _« Guanahara » _avec une _jota _toute... espagnole . Dans le site brésilien dont je vous ai posté le lien plus haut, _Guanabara _a bien été rétabli dans la version portugaise, mais _Certi _n'a pas été corrigé, signe que les traducteurs n'ont manifestement pas trouvé de quoi il s'agissait.



tilt said:


> Parce qu'en toute logique, après _vert_, _bleu _et _jaune_, on devrait avoir _blanc_ et pas _blanche_.


_Jaune _est invariable en genre, _vert _et _bleu _sont suivis de compléments donc invariables aussi. Mais il n'y a rien de tel pour le blanc. Les paroliers ont peut-être pensé que « _blanc et serti » _ferait hiatus ? À défaut d'une grammaire infaillible, prêtons-leur l'oreille musicale.


----------



## tilt

Nanon said:


> _Jaune _est invariable en genre, _vert _et _bleu _sont suivis de compléments donc invariables aussi. Mais il n'y a rien de tel pour le blanc.


Si !
Si "Checerti" (ou quoi que ce puisse être) était un complément de même nature que _Tijuca_, alors _blanc_ serait invariable aussi.
Mais j'avoue ne pas vraiment y croire moi-même.


----------

